# Cypherithm - Cypherithm Demo recording session. NEED FEEDBACK!!



## Susi (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello dudes.

Check this out:




Tap-riffs, little bit of djent with some groovy feel. Moderately fast, technical and heavy. Metal from Finland.

Only drums and rhythm guitar with some melodies and a guitar solo recorded just to get some idea. Second guitar will have harmonic riffs so the final package might differ from the current version a bit. Bass, synth and others will be recorded in the near future. 

Guitars: Matias "Wolf" Pelttari
Drums: Teemu "Deino" Lerto

Feedback, anyone? Needless to say that we don't need "there's no bass"-like comments  Useful and reasonable criticism thanks 

About us:
We are two 21-year-old dudes from different parts of Finland. Both of us started playing our instruments at a relatively old age, but caught up pretty quick by practicing a sh*tload of hours per day (the only way, as you all know). Coincidentally we ended up studying music at the same place for a year and after getting to know each other we formed the project "Cypherithm".
Like most of us, we do music just for the enjoyment of it. Only difference is that we believe in the free music revolution. What this means is that the future demos, songs and albums of this project will probably be completely self-engineered and freely downloadable. We believe, that the thing affecting the most to today's composement (in a negative sense) is nothing else than money itself so we want to keep it as far away from the process as possible. Only live performances (if there will be any) will cost you but just enough for us to get by. 
Cypherithm is all about technicality meeting the traditional metal-type groove that makes your head nod. One minute your head bounces up and down and the other, well, tries to figure out what the hell just happened. You could also say that there are hints of modern wave meeting the old school metal. Main influences are Opeth, Textures, Emperor, Atheist, Death, Animals as leaders (heard about this band just after composing the song. awesome stuff ), SikTh, Periphery and such. Need of vocals/lyrics undetermined at the moment. THIS IS NOT BLACK METAL.

There's no point in keeping all the fun to ourselves, so please: Show this to anyone you think might like it and/or have something to say about it. The more feedback we get, the more songs and hopefully the better songs you get. Deal?

- Matias


----------



## KingAenarion (Oct 16, 2011)

There were some wicked tones coming from the drums there man.

The music isn't my cup of tea, I can appreciate it, but I wouldn't put it on in the background for enjoyments sake.

The drum sound though is pretty freakin good for an acoustic kit in an untreated room. What are the drum mics being used?


----------



## Deino (Oct 16, 2011)

KingAenarion said:


> There were some wicked tones coming from the drums there man.
> 
> The music isn't my cup of tea, I can appreciate it, but I wouldn't put it on in the background for enjoyments sake.
> 
> The drum sound though is pretty freakin good for an acoustic kit in an untreated room. What are the drum mics being used?




Thanks!

Snare: Sennheiser e904 top, Shure SM58 bottom
Bass drum: Shure Beta 52
Overheads: Studio Projects B1
Toms: Sennheiser e604

Snare and bass drum 50% sound replaced.


----------



## Leuchty (Oct 16, 2011)

I have to agree, those drums (esp. Toms) sound amazing.

The guitars get a little lost halfway through but are pretty good overall.

Nice playing, Nice composition and nice sound.

Well done, pretty good demo.


----------

